# Wichtig! Erftstadt Bliesheim Bombenloch



## deibel (21. Juni 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
dieser Thread soll vor allem für die Leute aus dem Erftkreis sein, um sich gegen die Vorgehensweise vom (Forstamt?) zu organisieren.

Hintergrund:
Das Bombenloch am Parkplatz Silbersee (zwischen Liblar und Bliesheim) wurde am Wochenende (Freitag oder Samstag) zugeschüttet und alle Jumps zerstört.
Das besagt Bombenloch wurde seit langem von lokalen Dirtbikern und BMXern genutzt und "verfeinert". Bisher hat sich meines Wissens nach niemand daran gestört. Ein Anruf beim zuständigen Forstamt bracht keine genaueren Informationen "darüber wissen wir nichts..." ....wers glaubt...
Also:
Falls jemand genauere Informationen darüber hat wer das ganze veranlasst hat, bzw. weshalb möge er es hier kundtun.

Momentan denken wir darüber nach, das Bombenloch wieder freizumachen, damit auch weiterhin Kinder und Jugendliche (und ältere Semester natürlich auch) dort Ihrem Sport nachgehen können und nicht sinnlos auf der Strasse ruhängen.

Fotos versuche ich bei Gelegenheit nachzureichen.
Viele Grüsse
deibel


----------



## Derk (21. Juni 2006)

Pfui Deibel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolli101 (21. Juni 2006)

Hallo Miteinander,

wenn ich mich recht entsinne kippen die das Ding mindestens ein mal pro Jahr zu. Im Übrigen machen die das seit den frühen 90ern so - was hab ich da damals für Bäume´rausgeschleppt  . 
Ich denke das Problem aus Sicht des Forstamtes ist die Naturwaldzelle, die seit der letzten Ausbaustufe wieder mal als Anlauframpe missbraucht wurde und die natürlich höchste Schutzstufe genießt. Ich denke man sollte sich vielleicht mal mit den verantwortlichen Behörden zusammensetzen und nach einer für beide Seiten tragbaren Lösung suchen. Nur Not muss halt ein künstlicher Bombenkrater in einer bewirtschafteten Zelle geschaffen werden. Und ein paar Bike-Routen ohne Hunde, Walker und Senioren wären auch nicht schlecht...

Grüße
Wolli


----------



## mahatma (25. Juni 2006)

Ist wohl so, wie Wolli das beschreibt. Die Naturwaldzelle liegt zu nah am Loch! Da versteht die Ville-Verwaltung keinen Spaß. Und wenn sich dann auch noch ein paar Spaziergänger beschweren, was die ja immer wieder gerne machen, dann sind die Behörden zum Handeln gezwungen. Am besten freundlich Kontakt aufnehmen und nach einer für beide Seiten akzeptablen Lösung suchen.
Schade für euch, am Bombentrichter habe ich früher immer gerne angehalten.
Ich werde mir das unter der Woche mal persönlich ansehen, wenn ich mich nach halbjähriger Pause wieder in den Sattel quäle!


----------



## wolli101 (26. Juni 2006)

Ich habs mir heute noch mal in Ruhe angeschaut. Ich glaube dieses Mal wollten die Junge Nägel mit Köpfen machen. Ohne schweres Gerät ist das wohl wenig auszurichten.

Grüße
Wolli


----------



## fiffkes84 (26. Juni 2006)

Hallo zusammen ! 
ich komme auch aus der gegend und finde sowas echt nicht normal.
Wieso muß sowas sein ! also wenn ihr hilfe braucht beim frei scheppen dann sagt einfach bescheid ,,, helfe gerne !

lg


----------



## mahatma (26. Juni 2006)

Wenn die Forstbehörde nicht einlenkt, dann heißt es *Es war einmal....*


----------



## Thorsten (27. Juni 2006)

Womit genau haben die das denn zugeschüttet? Erde oder Äste und Bäume?
Sowas soll verstehen wer will, ist das gleiche Spielchen wie damals im Grüngürtel. Falls das Loch wieder "in Stand gesetzt" werden soll, dann bin ich auch dabei!
Aber vielleicht wäre es wirklich sinnvoll, dass wir uns gemeinsam mal mit den zuständigen Behören in Verbindung setzten. Macht ja keinen Sinn das wir egelmäßig alles wieder in Stand setzten müssen...


----------



## deibel (27. Juni 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe Fotos vom Ist Zustand, nur irgendwie konnte ich die nicht uploaden. Ich werde das aber nachher zu Hause nochmal probieren.
Habe mittlerweile mal beim zuständigen Forstamt angerufen (Erftstadt Bliesheim), leider ist der gute Mann 5 Wochen in Urlaub. (Hat den Auftrag wahrscheinlich erteilt und sich dann verkrümelt.)
Der Mensch vom Forstamt in Brühl wollte sich kundig machen warum das gemacht wurde, und man kann Ihn heute Nachmittag in seiner Sprechstunde ab 14(?) Uhr anrufen...

FBB Schnorrenberg  	 	
Tel: 	02232 932110
Hüllenweg 150
50321 Brühl-Pingsdorf

Ich werde mich da auf jeden Fall melden und dann Bescheid geben.
Viele Grüsse
deibel

@Thorsten 
Äste, Bäume, Dreck, und alle Jumps plattgewalzt
Da brauch man auf jeden Fall ein paar Leute, schweres Gerät ,und Ausdauer um das wieder frei zu kriegen.
So wie es jetzt aussieht ist es auf jeden Fall ein Schandfleck


----------



## Thorsten (27. Juni 2006)

Wie wäre es denn damit, wenn wir uns hier zusammen tun und ein Konzept überlegen? Dann könnten wir mal einen persönlichen Termin mit dem Typen vereinbaren. Bei diesen Mosel-Trails (www.downthhill.de) hat das ja auch so funktioniert. Dann wären wir zumindest auf der sicheren Seite nicht alle Arbeit umsonst zu erledigen.

Für die Bäume hab ich einen Jeep, damit ziehe ich die aus dem Loch. Kein Problem!


----------



## Holoduke (27. Juni 2006)

Die Idee von Thorsten find ich klasse und  bin gerne auch dabei. Ich denke, wenn die "älteren" Semester - zumindest die mit Jeep und Fühererschein  - tatkräftig bei der Rekultivierung des Bombentrichters helfen, sollten die Kids den Rest mit nem guten Spaten alleine hinbekommen. Schließlich haben die ja jetzt 6 Wochen Sommerferien.   Vielleicht läßt sich ja auch noch das ein oder andere Material auftreiben, damit die ganze Sache noch professioneller wird.
Laß uns aber mal abwarten, wass deibel in der offiziellen Sprechstunde bei Dr. Forstamtsrat erreicht.

Ich finde die ganze Aktion in jedem Fall absolut bescheuert. Ich bin zwar kein ausgwiesener Waldexperte aber die Art und Weise, wie und womit der Krater aufgerfüllt wurde, scheint mir sowohl für Lebewesen als auch die heilige Naturzelle um einiges gefährlicher zu sein, als es je gewesen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fiffkes84 (27. Juni 2006)

hey ho ! 

Also egal was kommt ich bin dabei ! ! ! 
dafür nehm ich mir nen Tag Urlaub. Spaten, schaufel und so weiter hab ich in der Garage ! und genügend Helfer finden wir locker. 
werde das hier verfolgen was ihr schreibt. 

Dranbleiben das ist das wichtigste ! Werde mich mal umhören was man da noch so machen kann ! man hat ja so seine Kontackte ! lol 
Wenn ich was neues höre melde ich mich ! 
bis dahin ...

Greetz Desi


----------



## deibel (27. Juni 2006)

So, habe jetzt mit dem Forstbeamten (bzw. seiner Vertretung) Rücksprache gehalten.
Der Zuständige (und auch derjenige der die Aktion angeordnet hat) ist noch drei Wochen in Urlaub. Danach 2 Wochen im Dienst und dann......in Rente.... Ich kann mir den Herrn schon gut vorstellen... 
Die Vertretung aus Brühl wollte jedoch nicht weiter Stellung nehmen, und hat darauf verwiesen, dass Radfahren im Wald ja nur geduldet ist und man kein Recht auf irgendwas hat.... (Laut Landesforstgesetz....)

So wie sich das für mich darstellt gibt es 2 Möglichkeiten...

a. Warten bis der Mann in Rente ist und mit seinem Nachfolger verhandeln.

b. Selbst zur Tat schreiten..... Will ich jetzt hier lieber nicht schreiben was mir da alles einfällt 

Ich rufe daher hier und jetzt die Aktion "Unser Bombenloch soll schöner werden!" aus.
Werde ab jetzt bei jeder Runde ein wenig Zeit drauf verwenden etwas Holz zu "verschieben"....Ihr seid herzlich eingeladen mitzumachen.
(Aber lasst dem Thorsten die dicken Dinger liegen 

Wie können uns auch gerne an einem sonnigen Tag mal mit Säge, Spaten etc. da treffen und gemeinsam (arbeitet es sich ja bekanntlich besser) loslegen.

Weitere Anmerkungen / Vorschläge gerne hier.

Grüsse 
deibel


----------



## Holoduke (27. Juni 2006)

Das hört sich doch ganz positiv an. Der Alte wird sich wohl nur noch um das Aufräumen seines Schreibtischs kümmern - schließlich könnten ja im Wald - besonders in der Bließheimer Ecke - ganz üble Gefahren lauern, die die Rente gefährden könnten  . Und vielleicht sollte man in der Tat dann einmal mit dem Nachfolger, der hoffentlich etwas jünger und verständnisvoller ist, ein gemeinsames Gespräch suchen. Ungeachtet dessen sollten wir dann zur Tat schreiten. Ich denke, wenn wir daraus eine groß angelegte Gemeinschaftasaktion machen, hat das mehr Wert und die Motivation ist für alle größer. Vielleicht bekommen wir ja auch die Presse hin? 
Hat jemand Kontakt zu den Kids, die dort sonst mit ihren BMX durch die Luft fliegen? 
Schlage vor, das wir hier den Termin vereinbaren.


----------



## Thorsten (27. Juni 2006)

Der Alte stibt eh an einem Herzanfall, wenn ich dem erstmal mit dem Auto durch den Wald gefahren bin  
Also ich würde auch vorschlagen, dass wir uns zunächst alle zusammen trffen um dort aufzuräumen. Wie schauts denn bei Euch aus? Wann habt Ihr Zeit?

Langfristig ist es jedoch besser, wenn das ganze durch unsere hilsbereiten und bürgernahen Behörden abgesegnet werden könnte. Sonst haben wir regelmäßig das gleiche Problem. Meiner Meinung nach wäre es ja auch okay, wenn uns eine andere Location zugeteilt werden könnte. Könnten nachdem der alte Sack abgedankt hat, mal einen gemeinsamen Termin mit dem Nachfolger vereinbaren. Natürlich nachdem wir uns die passenden Argumente überlegt haben.

"Insgesamt haben die wohl den Knall nicht gehört! Radfahren ist im Wald nur gedultet"  Ich kann mir die Seniorenabteilung da schon recht gut voerstellen: genug damit zu tun sich selbst zu verwalten...


----------



## Hammelhetzer (27. Juni 2006)

Holoduke schrieb:
			
		

> Ungeachtet dessen sollten wir dann zur Tat schreiten.... Vielleicht bekommen wir ja auch die Presse hin?


Zu welcher Tat wollt ihr denn schreiten - endlich mal den Müll dort einsammeln und der Presse zeigen, was die Penner dort alles abgeladen haben (Pizza-Schachteln, Plastikflachen, geschrottete Laufräder, Reifen, etc)???

Es war vollkommen überflüssig, die schöne Halfpipe zu zerstören und Schneisen der Verwüstung durch ein intaktes Naturschutzgebiet zu ziehen. Besonders ärgerlich, wenn dabei dann auch noch wunderschöne Wurzeltrails zerstört werden. Ich meine dabei nicht die "Schäden", die das Forstamt angerichtet hat.

Wenn manche Leute ein klein wenig Rücksicht auf die Umwelt nehmen würden, gäbe es viele Konflikte nicht. Wobei dies - leider oder Gottseidank - kein altersbedingtes Probelm ist, gibt es doch auch den einen oder anderen Mitfünfziger der meint, die Ville gehört ihm allein und alle Sozialvereinbarungen über ein erträgliches Verhalten in einem Naturschutzgebiet über Bord werfen zu müssen.

Die Ville ist schließlich nicht jwd, sondern ist umgeben von fünf größeren Städten (Hürth, Kerpen, Frechen, Brühl, Erftstadt) mit ca 250.000 Einwohnern sowie Ausflugsziel zigtausender Kölner und Bonner. Da sollte jeder seinen Beitrag zum Erhalt und nicht zur Zerstörung dieses äußerst sensiblen rekultivierten Kohlelochs beitragen.

Und verschiedene Fettär$che sollten vielleicht ab und an mal über diverse (legale) Trails fahren, um ein Zuwuchern mit Brombeere, Springkraut und Bärenklau zu verhindern, anstatt geschützte Biotope zu zerstören.

Ciao
Hammelverflucher


----------



## deibel (27. Juni 2006)

Also ich fühl mich zwar weder von der Bezeichnung "Fettarsch" angesprochen, noch habe je da Müll abgeladen habe (Pizzaschachteln etc.) bzw. Wurzeltrails zerstört.
Also halt mal lieber den Ball flach und mach hier nicht kategorisch die Allgemeinheit an.
Wenn du unbedingt meinst hier den Moralapostel spielen zu müssen, kannst du ja zu deinen Freunden gehen die auch das Naherholungsgebiet besuchen. 
(Die spielen aber ein paar hundert Meter weiter an der Autobahn und verschmutzen die Umwelt mit Ihren vollgew***sten Taschentüchern) 
Viel Spaß beim "Hammelhetzen"
an alle anderen:
Lasst uns da was ausmachen und das Bombenloch befreien


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mahatma (27. Juni 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Zu welcher Tat wollt ihr denn schreiten - endlich mal den Müll dort einsammeln und der Presse zeigen, was die Penner dort alles abgeladen haben (Pizza-Schachteln, Plastikflachen, geschrottete Laufräder, Reifen, etc)???


Ist dem so? Dann hast du recht, Rücksicht auf die Natur sollte man nehmen, sonst kommt der Förster garantiert immer mit dem Bagger und macht dicht!



			
				Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Es war vollkommen überflüssig, die schöne Halfpipe zu zerstören und Schneisen der Verwüstung durch ein intaktes Naturschutzgebiet zu ziehen. Besonders ärgerlich, wenn dabei dann auch noch wunderschöne Wurzeltrails zerstört werden. Ich meine dabei nicht die "Schäden", die das Forstamt angerichtet hat.


Auch hier hast du recht. Wenn einfach wild drauflos gebuddelt wird, so das es aussieht wie auf dem Truppenübungsplatz, führt das zum selben Ergebnis: Der Förster läßt es wegmachen.



			
				Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Und verschiedene Fettär$che sollten vielleicht ab und an mal über diverse (legale) Trails fahren, um ein Zuwuchern mit Brombeere, Springkraut und Bärenklau zu verhindern,...


Warum du jetzt von Fettär$chen sprichst, leuchtet mir nicht ganz ein? Hat das Verhalten in freier Natur irgend was mit der Körperfülle zu tun?
Die Brombeerranken, die ich im Laufe der Jahre schon unterwegs in der Ville abgeschnitten habe, würden aneinandergereiht sicher locker einmal rund um selbige reichen! Also da bist du nicht allein als "Landschaftsgärtner" unterwegs.  




			
				Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> ...anstatt geschützte Biotope zu zerstören.


Der Bombentrichter liegt streng genommen nicht in der Naturwaldzelle (offizieller Name), sondern an deren Rand. Darum ist ja auch der Wanderweg nicht gesperrt, über den jeden Tag ungezählte Hundehalter zum "indenWaldkacken" mit ihren Tölen trampeln!

Also warum sollte es nicht möglich sein, einen Kompromiss zwischen Behörden, Umwelt und bikern zu finden?


----------



## Delgado (27. Juni 2006)

deibel schrieb:
			
		

> .... kannst du ja zu deinen Freunden gehen die auch das Naherholungsgebiet besuchen.
> (Die spielen aber ein paar hundert Meter weiter an der Autobahn und verschmutzen die Umwelt mit Ihren vollgew***sten Taschentüchern) ...



Du auch  ?

Cool, noch 'ne location


----------



## Hammelhetzer (27. Juni 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Cool, noch 'ne location


Soll ich mal wieder 'ne Tour einstellen ???

@deibel
Ich habe auch nicht gesagt, dass du zu den Trashkids gehörst, die da alles zumüllen. Bist ja vielleicht tatsächlich begeisterter Freerider, der dort gerne gesprungen ist - wer tat das nicht gern?? Aber man sollte vielleicht nicht ganz einseitig die Augen zukneifen, wodurch und warum gewisse Probleme entstanden sind. Jetzt setze dich wieder auf deine Sattelkerze.


----------



## Delgado (27. Juni 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Soll ich mal wieder 'ne Tour einstellen ???



 

Gerne, schätze aber, dass wir wohl nie aus unserer Cyber-Platonischen-Beziehung ausbrechen können   


Grüße vun der schääl Sick


----------



## Hammelhetzer (27. Juni 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Gerne, schätze aber, dass wir wohl nie aus unserer Cyber-Platonischen-Beziehung ausbrechen können


Zumindest warten wir mal so lange, bis das Loch wieder freigebuddelt und ausgebessert ist, wollen ja Spass haben .

Bin mal gespannt, ob die Noobs überhaupt merken, dasse bald 'n viel grösseres Problem bekommen, den Spam aus dem Thread zu bringen


----------



## Holoduke (27. Juni 2006)

:  War ja klar, dass irgendjemand wieder was zu unken hat. Bevor wir jetzt hier aber die gleiche Diskussion anfangen, die schon in unzähligen anderne Foren abgeht, nämlich wie sehr der Eingriff des Menschen - oder schlimmer noch, der Biker - in die Natur dem sensiblen ökologischen Gleichgewicht schadet, sollten wir uns doch lieber wieder dem Kern des Forums widmen. Natürlich ist das mit dem rumliegenden Müll und planlosem Gebuddel nicht ok. Aber Pauschalaussagen sind hier definitiv fehl am Platz, denn die Kids, die den ganzen Tag am Bombenloch rumgehangen haben, werden mit Sicherheit keine alten Autoreifen oder Laufräder in den Wald geschleppt haben. Davon gibts übrigens ne ganze Menge in der Ville - auch gerade in Bereichen der sehr stark zuwuchernden offiziellen Trails. Mir fällt jetzt gerade nur einer ein, der sich dort rumtreibt.... 
Grundsätzlich hätte man diese Dinge aber auch erst einmal in einem Gespräch vor Ort besprechen können. Von mir aus mit einem Ultimatum. Das häte ja auch Kosten gespart. Statt dessen wurde das Loch aber wie es aussieht an einem Samstagmorgen "heimlich" zugemacht, was für mich docheine ganz andere Motivation vermuten läßt. Der Müll liegt übrigens immer noch da - soviel zum Thema Waldpflege. Und wie Deibel richtig sagt, gibt es auch noch ganz andere Ecken in der Ville, die ein "Abfallproblem" haben.

Also laßt unser "Bombenloch schöner werden" und mit dem hoffentlich einsichtigeren Nachfolger im Forstamt eine vernünftige Regelung treffen, die von allen akzetpiert werden kann. Ich  bin sicher, dass sich auch die "digger" an bestimmte Regeln halten werden.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (27. Juni 2006)

@holoduke
Denke mal, es gibt zwei Sorten Müll: einmal den, den irgendwelche Penner an den per PKW erreichbaren Stellen abladen, um Müllgebühren zu sparen. Zum andern den Müll, der sich an allen möglichen Aufenthaltsorten ansammelt - Schutzhütten, Bänke, Angelplätze...

Tatsache ist, dass das Loch mehr oder weniger erst dieses Jahr in eine Art Dirtpark umgewandelt wurde, ohne jede Rücksichtnahme auf irgendwas. Dafür isses aber genau die falsche Lokalität. Im übrigen gab es vor knapp 2 Jahren eine Überaktivität der Forstbehörde, bei der große Teile als Naturschutzgebiet ausgewiesen wurden. Wer sich dann die Sauerei anschaut, die bei diversen Rodungsarbeiten im Frühjahr z.B. an Mittel- und Untersee veranstaltet wurde muß sich schon fragen, was das mit Naturschutz zu tun hat. Ebenso fraglich, warum nahezu jeder Angler mit dem Auto in den Wald fahren muß und darf.

Rückzuführen ist die Hyperaktivität darauf, dass das Land NRW gemäß einer EU-Richtlinie zu wenig Naturschutzflächen ausgewiesen hat. Da wurde dann von Frau Höhn  entsprechend preussisch vollstreckt, ohne Rücksichtnahme auf die Interessen der Waldbenutzer. Bin also sicher selber kein Freund all dieser Maßnahmen, allerdings kann ich weder der großflächigen Zerstörung der Naturwaldzelle noch des Trails zwischen Bahnlinie und Parkplatz zustimmen.


----------



## Delgado (27. Juni 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Bin mal gespannt, ob die Noobs überhaupt merken, dasse bald 'n viel grösseres Problem bekommen, den Spam aus dem Thread zu bringen



Wer so schön biken kann wie Du* cool: ) darf auch spamen  






* und ein paar Andere


----------



## Thorsten (27. Juni 2006)

Wer ist denn dabei das Bombenloch wieder herzurichten?
Bei der Glegenheit könnten wir uns auch überlegen wie wir uns mit dem Forstamt einig werden...


----------



## Holoduke (27. Juni 2006)

@Hammelhetzer

Na dann sind wir ja alle einer Meinung. Laß uns in Absprache mit den Forstbehörden einen Bereich schaffen, wo das biken erlaubt ist und Spaß macht und niemanden gefährdet. Mir fällt da spontan das Bombenloch in Bliesheim ein  . Aber ich gebe Dir Recht, es schadet nix, wenn sich diejenigen, die sich dort am meisten rumtreiben, vielleicht auch ein wenig um den Pflegezustand kümmern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holoduke (27. Juni 2006)

@ Thorsten

ich dachte, mehr oder weniger alle, die hier posten.. Fehlt nur noch ein Termin. Und wir sollten die Kids noch einspannen. Die aktive Mitarbeit soll ja bekanntlich das Verantwortungsbewußtsein extrem steigern.


----------



## Thorsten (27. Juni 2006)

...oder Königsdorf! Ist auch nicht schlecht da...


----------



## Thorsten (27. Juni 2006)

Ich wäre Sonntag ab Nachmittag dabei, ansonsten das Wochenende 8./9.7.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (27. Juni 2006)

Leutchen,

ich unterstelle mal, dass ihr 26"-mäßig unterwegs seid. Es gibt doch wirklich zig wesentlich anspruchsvollere Spots für alle möglichen Freeride Späßchen als das Loch neben dem Parkplatz. Das ist doch für Leute, die sich nicht in den Wald trauen. Und der eine Hopser, den man im Vorbeifahren mitnimmt, dafür lohnt sich das alles doch nun wirklich nicht.


----------



## deibel (27. Juni 2006)

naturschutz...verschönerung...
Ich habe Sonntag Zeit!


----------



## Thorsten (27. Juni 2006)

Klar ist das einfach dort, aber so ein paar kleine Hüpfer auf der Feierabendrunde sind doch okay. In der Ville kannst Du doch um jegliche "Schwierigkeit" dankbar sein.


----------



## fiffkes84 (27. Juni 2006)

Hab mich mal umgehört ! ich müßte mal genau ortsdaten wissen ! wem gehört das gebiet da ! wie heißen die Förster da in der gegend? ich muß mal was konkretes wissen.

Außerdem wo liegt im Wald kein Müll ??? das wird bei euch nicht anders sein wie bei uns??? Egal ob sich da Biker fahren ,Leute picknicken, oder Wanderer mit ihren Hunden spazieren gehen. Überall wird der Müll abgeladen oder fallen gelassen ! 
das steht ja auch garnicht zur diskusion. Es geht ja nicht darum wer hier der Buh Mann ist und die Blumen platt trampelt ! so wie das auf den Bildern aussieht wächst da in dem Loch in 10 Jahren keine Blume von daher kann man es auch zum biken benutzen! Außerdem ist es doch besser wenn die biker an dem Loch bleiben und nicht den ganzen Wald platt fahren!!! 

Also brauche genaue angaben ! Wenn ihr was wißt schreibt mir !
und wenn ihr euch trefft (sonntags ist immer gut) dann bin isch dabei!!!! 

Greetz


----------



## Thorsten (28. Juni 2006)

Dann würd ich vorschlagen Sonntag gegen 1 Uhr an dem Parkplatz in Bliesheim?

@deibel
Vielleicht könntest Du noch eine genaue Wegbeschreibung posten, wie man mit dem Auto zum Parkplatz kommt?


----------



## deibel (28. Juni 2006)

Moin zusammen,
also Sonntag 1:00 Uhr klingt für mich sehr gut.
Zum Thema Wegbeschreibung müsste ich in etwa wissen von wo Ihr kommt.
Ist auf jeden Fall nicht schwer zu finden und ca. 5km von der nächsten Autobahnausfahrt entfernt.

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d...50.785563,6.827681&spn=0.005881,0.016994&om=1

Da ist mal der Link wo Ihr hin müßt, kann man ja ggf. nach map24 übertragen.
Die Vorgebirgsstraße muss man bis zum Ende durchfahren dann kommt der Parkplatz.
Wer kommt noch?
Grüsse
deibel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holoduke (28. Juni 2006)

Werde versuchen auch zu kommen. Habe allerdings noch einen Arm in Gips. Ich kann aber zumindest moralische Unterstützung leisten und rumkommandieren  .


----------



## fiffkes84 (28. Juni 2006)

Hello,,,

Bin dabei ! 1 uhr ist gut ! wie sieht es aus erst mal nur gucken wie die sache aussieht oder direckt zur tat schreiten??? also drecks klamotten anziehen ?

lg


----------



## Thorsten (28. Juni 2006)

Denke mal wir legen direkt los! Dann kann ich das in der nächsten Woche während meiner Feierabendrunde sofort mal antesten


----------



## fiffkes84 (28. Juni 2006)

mhh Ok! 

Fällt das nicht was auf wenn wir aufn sonntag da durch den Wald marschieren und das Loch frei schaufeln ? Ich weiß ja nicht wieviele leutz da so herlaufen und das sehen und gelangweilte rentner die wad zu meckern haben ! also mir ist dad dann ja egal ! so ised nich...


----------



## wolli101 (28. Juni 2006)

Hallo Miteinander,
ich bin prinzipiell durchaus begeistert über die Aktivität, die sich aus diesem Thread entwickelt, aber was sagen denn die Kiddies dazu, die dort regelmäßig gefahren sind? Möglicherweise haben die inzw. einen geeigneteren Ort zum Springen gefunden und kommen gar nicht mehr zurück? Obwohl - das Bombenloch ist seit Ende der 80er Jahren auch fester Bestandteil meiner Touren.
Trotzdem haben wir in der Ville mehr als genug Bombentrichter. Lohnt es sich wirklich diesen einen wieder herzustellen, wo am WoE hunderte von Fußkranken und Geronten vorbei schleichen? Von der räumlichen Nähe zu einem Ort, an dem der öffentliche Austausch von Körperflüssigkeiten zum alltäglichen Ritual gehört, einmal abgesehen. Das stinkt da im Sommer, es ist unbeschreiblich :kotz: 
Es gibt da noch einen schönen Trichter oberhalb von Walberberg. Jeder der in der Ville fährt sollte das Ding kennen. Da kann man mit einer Schaufel und viel weniger Aufwand sicherlich gleich gute oder bessere Ergebnisse erzielen. Und toll verletzen kann man sich da auch, wie mir mein Mitfahrer vor drei Wochen eindrucksvoll bewiesen hat  

Nur so als Anregung...

Viele Grüße
Wolli


----------



## Günni69 (29. Juni 2006)

Hi Wolli,

wo ist das Loch denn zu finden? Wohne nämlich in Walberberg und habe jetzt wieder angefangen mit dem MTB durch die Ville zu düsen. 

Gruß
Günni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deibel (29. Juni 2006)

@ Günni,
Holzweg Richtung Wald, dann auf der "Vinzenzstr." am Funkturm vorbei, im Wald nach ca. 400m rechts
@ Wolli
da kann man zwar ganz gut fahren (auch den Single Trail der in der Nähe ist) aber meiner Meinung nach ist das Ding noch mehr bewölkert als der Bliesheimer.
Darüberhinaus fehlt einem da ein richtiger Anlaufhügel 
Ansonsten gebe ich dir recht, da kann man noch viel verbessern.... (Sind ja hoffentlich noch ein paar schöne Tage dieses Jahr 

Grüsse
Deibel


----------



## Günni69 (29. Juni 2006)

@ Deibel

Danke, das kenne ich. Fahre meistens den Hohlweg (von der Kitzburg aus links hoch) hoch, dann den Single Trail und komme ja dann an dem Loch raus. 

Gruß
Günni


----------



## Thorsten (29. Juni 2006)

@fiffkes84 
ob uns da jetzt Leute beim bauen zuschauen oder nicht, interessiert mich in etwa so, als wenn in China ein Sack Reis umkippt  
Du lässt Dich doch nicht etwas verjagen, oder?

@wolli101
da hast Du sicher nicht ganz unrecht, aber da man sich an solchen Mini-Spots sowieso nicht lange aufhält, da diese meiner Meinung nach zur kurzfristigen auflockerung der Tour dienen, wäre es ja top ein paar mehr davon zu haben. Die Ville gibt ja sonst nicht wirklich viel her  
Außerdem können solche Aktionen ja ganz spaßig werden...


----------



## fiffkes84 (29. Juni 2006)

@Thorsten


ach was als ob ! das ist nicht die erste aktion die ich reiße !!!

bei uns in der schavener Heide (die leutz aus meiner gegend werden das gelände kennen) hatten wir das gleiche problem ! in einer nacht und nebel aktion wurden sämtliche löcher (wir nennen den Trail Küpers Kuhle) zugeschüttet ! sehr geil auch zum springen un so...
wir haben es auch befreit von sämtlichen Dreck, Müll, Bäumen und Ästen ! 
bis heut hat sich keiner mehr beschwert ! 


ich bin dabei...


----------



## mahatma (29. Juni 2006)

fiffkes84 schrieb:
			
		

> @Thorsten
> 
> 
> ach was als ob ! das ist nicht die erste aktion die ich reiße !!!
> ...



Schavener Heide ist doch Militärgelände, n´Truppenübungsplatz. Da hab ich vor mehr als 20 Jahren mit dem Klappspaten schöne Löcher gegraben und das Gelände in der horizontalen vermessen. Ist der mittlerweile öffentlich?


----------



## fiffkes84 (29. Juni 2006)

@mahatma

Mehr oder weniger ! Es gibt bestimmte Tage da darf man da nicht rein weil da Übung von der Bundeswehr ist. Die wege darf man eigentlich nicht verlassen. Man muß sie aber verlassen um zu den guten trails zu kommen. oder halt zu den Sprüngen.
Es wird garnicht kontroliert! Also bin eigentlich täglich in der Schavener Heide und bis jetzt hat noch nie einer was gesagt ! Schöne gegend da denke nicht das sich in 20 Jahren da was getan hat. Aufjedenfall kann man da noch immer super biken.
Lohnt es sich mal vorbei zu schauen... g*

Greetz


----------



## mahatma (29. Juni 2006)

Leute, vergeßt es!!!
Ich war heute dort und hab mir den Trümmerhaufen mal angesehen. Dafür braucht es mehr als 3 Leute und Thorstens Jeep. Das ist Arbeit für mind. 10 Mann und 2 - 3 Tage. Da liegt nicht nur Holz drin, die haben auch mindestens 3 - 4 m³ Erde mit reingeschoben. 
Das ist die Arbeit nicht wert. Jedenfalls nicht, solange man keine Absprachen mit dem Forstamt getroffen hat. Ihr könnt es zwar freiräumen! Nur wohin mit der Füllung? Wenn ihr es daneben ablegt, schiebt es der nächste bestellte Bagger einfach wieder rein. Und weiter weg ist mit viel Arbeit verbunden, oder ihr müßtet schon einen Container bestellen.
Der einzige Weg zur Wiederherstellung geht nur mit einer Genehmigung durch das Forstamt. Alles andere ist chancenlos und vergebliche Arbeit!!!
Hat vielleicht jemand einen guten Draht zur Presse? Stadtanzeiger oder so. Wenn man es schaffen würde, dass sich ein Reporter dieses Schandflecks annähme, so ala "Arme Kids, der Förster hat den Spaß verdorben", oder "Forstamt schafft Schandfleck in der Ville!" und möglichst noch mit einem Foto, dann hätte man eine Basis für Verhandlungen.
Aber so wie es jetzt aussieht, hilft nur ne Sprengung oder ein Martinsfeuer und das will ja auch keiner!


----------



## fiffkes84 (29. Juni 2006)

@mahatma

mmhhh ´! ich bin dafür das man sich sonntag da trifft sich den Dreck mal da anguckt und bespricht was man macht ! die Presse ist immer scharf auf sowas! es bringt nur nix wenn jeder ohne plan irgendwo hin rennt und was erzählt! Man muß sich vorher absprechen ! denke das ist am günstigsten ! 


Greetz


----------



## mahatma (29. Juni 2006)

Sorry, am Sonntag habe def. keine Zeit. Aber wenn ihr euch trotzdem treffen wollt, dann tut das und überzeugt euch selbst!


----------



## fiffkes84 (29. Juni 2006)

Also was machen wir jetzt ???


greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolli101 (30. Juni 2006)

Hallo Miteinander,

also ich war eben noch mal kurz da und hab mir das Spiel nochmals aus der Nähe angesehen. Ich kann Mahatma nur zustimmen. Da liegen ziemlich dicke Brocken ´drin und das nicht gerade wenige. Das kann man halt nicht einfach da herumliegen lassen, sondern das müsste alles schön breitflächig verteilt werden. Und ohne technische Unterstützung dauert das ewig. Darüber hinaus hat das Amt sich wirklich Mühe gegeben und die Ränder geschleift. Sämtliche Absprungmöglichkeiten müssten also künstlich neu modelliert werden. Und das ist richtig Arbeit. Wenn ich es schaffe würde ich aber dennoch auf meiner sonntäglichen TOur dort vorbeikommen und es so einrichten, dass ich um 13.00 Uhr da bin. Wir können das dann ja mal mit einer Begehung verbinden.

Grüße
Wolli


----------



## fiffkes84 (30. Juni 2006)

Hello,,,


Also 13.00 Uhr am Sonntag begehung des Bombenloch´s und besprechung des weiteren vorgehens ! 

isch bin dabei....

greetz


----------



## Thorsten (30. Juni 2006)

Jo, ich würde auch sagen, dass wir uns erstmal wie vereinbart dort treffen und uns dann überlegen was wr machen. Ich bin jedenfalls da!


----------



## deibel (30. Juni 2006)

Ich bin auch da, und habe schon ein paar Ideen für "Alternativrouten" ins Bombenloch 
Sehen uns am Sonntag!
deibel


----------



## Holoduke (30. Juni 2006)

Werde auch versuchen zur Villeparty kommen.

Gruß an alle.


----------



## fiffkes84 (1. Juli 2006)

Muß men sein bike mitnehmen um an das Loch zu kommen ! ? war heut mal gucken hab weder den Parkplatz noch das Loch gefunden ! is das weiter im Wld oder direckt am Parkplatz???


----------



## deibel (1. Juli 2006)

Das schaffst du auch gut zu Fuß, sind nur knapp 200m 
Bis morgen
deibel


----------



## fiffkes84 (1. Juli 2006)

@deibel

Thanks!!!

greetz


----------



## Hammelhetzer (2. Juli 2006)

Alle noch am Loch odr hat euch der Förster geschnappt oder warum jibbet keinen Bericht über eure Heldentaten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vollsortimenter (2. Juli 2006)

Ich bin eben noch da vorbei gerollt, sah nicht so aus, als sei auch nur ein Ast aus dem Loch geschafft worden. Wie man da mit einem Jeep dran will, ist mir auch ein Rätsel. Das kann man grundsätzlich vergessen, daß man das jemals wieder hinbekommt. Ohne Hilfe (und Erlaubnis) vom Forstamt geht da nix. Ist schade drum, aber leider wahr.


----------



## fiffkes84 (2. Juli 2006)

@Hammelhetzer

Ich glaube nicht das dich das irgendwas angeht ! Echt ! 

Auf Leute wie dich kann man gut verzichten ! ich weiß garnicht warum du dich hier so aufspielst, warst du da ? NEIN! Also ! mach den Kopf zu den das was du schreibst interresiert hier eh keinen ! so ist es einfach.

Will dich hier nicht angreifen aber so leute die immer alles schlecht reden gibt es genug ! Und die kann man bei solchen Aktionen eh nicht gebrauchen....

Eins steht fest ! Es wird entweder was neues geben für die Biker oder das Bombenloch wird noch viel schöner und geiler als vorher ! 

Greetz


----------



## Thorsten (3. Juli 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Alle noch am Loch odr hat euch der Förster geschnappt oder warum jibbet keinen Bericht über eure Heldentaten



Hallo Hetzerleinchen! 
Du schreibst doch auch keinen Bericht über Deine Heldentat, den Extrmtrail fahrender weise bis zum Loch bewältigt zu haben. Und das ohne, dass diesen jemand für Dich asphaltiert hätte.  
Aber vielleicht wußte man ja auch beim Forstamt von Deiner Anwesenheit am Bombenloch, und hat sich dann schweren Herzens, zur vermeidung schwerer Unfälle, mit unabsehbaren Folgen, zur Beseitigung der Jumps entschlossen.


----------



## Vollsortimenter (6. August 2006)

Also, nachdem hier ziemlich groß geplant und verabredet wurde, ist außer ein paar abschließenden Beleidigungen nix weiter gepostet worden. Nachdem ich heute mal wieder an dem Bombenloch vorbeigerollt bin, haben wohl den Plan sinnigerweise verworfen, auch nur einen Ast da rauszuholen. Das liegt alles unverändert voll da rum. Wäre ja interessant zu erfahren, ob bei den Gesprächen mit dem Forstamt (falls die stattgefunden haben) was bei rausgekommen ist.


----------

